

A Tale of Two Cows - affiliate777
http://visual.ly/tale-two-cows?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

======
davekinkead
A nice update to a very old meme. I didn't realise that the original 'you have
two cows' was from 1944 <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_have_two_cows>

And after the NZ reference, I'm wondering if the author of this one was an
Aussie.

------
andreasklinger
Meta-discussion:

The url has still the utm variables of sendgrid's newsletter. Therefore all
these visits here (let's say 3-7k) will be attributed to sendgrid.com/email

Is there a way as site owner to avoid this? Would automatic redirect to the
same url without utm params still add goals to that source?

~~~
racbart
I don't know sendgrid service details but if they can track email clicks, then
preserving utm variables might actually be good.

You get number of email clicks from separate metric, plus you get total reach
from Google Analytics - so that you know total impact of your mailing (or any
other channel you're tracking), including reshares.

~~~
andreasklinger
That's all obvious.

But people tend to copypaste and share this url to facebook, twitter or
hackernews. Which completely skews your GA information.

Therefore my original question: is it possible to avoid this.

------
drharris
Love the VC one. Even better would be if they eventually discover it was
really two dogs all along.

